# Using mineral oil for general finishing



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

With the cold weather coming (and no heating or insulation in my shop), i'm thinking of ways I can still get finishing work done. I use mineral oil on cutting boards all the time and it occurred to me, why not use it for furniture as well. It's cheap, easy to apply, keeps wood from drying out, has a nice satin-y surface and doesn't create dangerous or flammable fumes. If i want more protection on top of that, i could always use wax. Can anyone comment on why that wouldn't work? I realize there are different finishes for different effects and all that, but for projects where you were going to use BLO anyway, why not just use mineral oil?


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

I would never do that because mineral oil never dries and would probably leech out onto any piece of paper that was left on it. The projects would probable always feel oily, and the oil would probably cause more dust to stick to it. And mineral oil washes out easily, and provides virtually no protection.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

I strongly advise against the use of mineral oil as a finish for furniture. In fact, I would go so far as to say that mineral oil isn't a finish at all. Mineral oil doesn't cure. BLO and tung oil cure somewhat soft, but at least they cure.  Applying mineral oil to a furniture surface is the same as not having any finish on the surface at all. Adding wax to the equation will provide a minimal degree of protection, but it will be inferior to any of the modern finishes.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

as mentioned - it provides no protection whatsoever.

that said, I have used mineral oil on some smaller projects like spindles for similar reason you listed, and thinking back, I should have just use BLO or poly as it never really gave the projects any depth (not protection)


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Only on cutting boards my friend.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't even use raw mineral oil on cutting boards. It never seems to dry.  The wax/oil blends with drying agents can be a furniture finish (for example Howards butcher block conditioner). However, it would need to be re-applied annually and offers no real protection against water stains, heat, scratching, or chemical solvents.

Lacquer dries via chemical reaction, so if you can get the shop up to 60 degrees, you can finish with it.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

How about this as an alternative, make some type of drying booth in your shop for finished projects. You could probably rig up some type of box system out of plywood that you would make as big as your anticipated projects and make it so it can be taken flat and stored up against the wall when not in use. Then use a small electric space heater in the box to raise the temp inside the box to dry your finish. You could even get fancy and insulate the box. Or for that matter, to keep it simple, you could probably even make the box out of the stiff foam insulation panels and seal the seems with duct tape. That's probably even a better idea. Just make sure you use a good quality space heater with the element really protected so you don't catch anything on fire.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Hie thee to Amazon, and order *Flexner On Finishing*.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

This is my preferred finishing method. If you wax it after application you have not problems in leaching and it makes it super easy to keep the wood looking nice. I hate petroleum based finishes. I go with as natural a look as possible and it works fantastic.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

oh my !!!


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Loud and clear! Thanks, guys.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

"* I hate petroleum based finishes.*" Mineral oil is a petroleum distillate.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Charles, I realize you're a finishing expert, so does your "oh my !!!" mean-that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard or he may be onto something?

For my part, the mineral oil idea is just that-an idea. I haven't decided what I'll do yet. More than likely, I'll try it out. It might fail miserably. Then again, it might work for me. When someone says something probably won't work, that's a signal that I should try it out… I made a walnut edgegrain cutting board recently and put mineral oil on it. It doesn't feel oily at all. I like how it looks. It's time to experiment…


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't think you're looking for reliable information from experienced finishers; you're just seeking approval for harebrained ideas. Well, at least one guy operates at your level.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Any piece of furniture worth making is worth putting something more durable than mineral oil on it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mitch
My guess is that you interpreted Charles comment correctly . Charles has an on line finishing class that is well worth the small monthly investment,It includes it's own question and answer forum plus a whole library of finishing videos created just for his on line finishing class. I've learned a lot.

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/finishing-class/


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh Myy Foot!

Well, I don't know what makes one an expert in finishes, other than the fact that they charge people for their advice. I also wonder if total opposition to a technique means you have written it off as bad and have never tried it. I can't speak to Mineral oil and Wax's effect on every kind of wood out there, but on Walnut and Hard Maple, it's incredible and makes for an amazing finish combo, if you are going for a mat, natural look. Now if you're one of these cowboys that just wants gloss gloss gloss gloss, yeah, pick another poison.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

And I appreciate the uber specificity that mineral oil is in fact a petroleum bi-product, but you know, I wouldn't drink polyurethane and I don't think they sell shellac in the drug store.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

…....."and I don't think they sell shellac in the drug store."

Well….hmmm….Here you go, and for accountability purposes, I found this with a quick internet search and quoted part of the article
v
Confectioner's glaze, also called pharmaceutical glaze, resinous glaze, pure food glaze and natural glaze, is a common ingredient in candies and pills. By any name, it's the same ingredient as shellac, the chemical sold in hardware stores that's used for sealing and varnishing wood floors. Check the ingredients of any over-the-counter drugs you may own, too: It's a common ingredient in children's medicines and even some children's frozen foods

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/033217_confectioners_glaze_shellac.html##ixzz2hcP5jjDp


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Brandon aka UncannyVW
*"Well, I don't know what makes one an expert in finishes, other than the fact that they charge people for their advice."*
I agree you don't know what makes an expert in finishes. So to help you out , and expert is(Charles Neil), is someone who makes an finishes 40 major furniture pieces of furniture a year,who has 40 years experience in finishes ,who has written a book on finishing,who teaches class through out the united states on finishing,Who has dozens of videos on furniture making and finishing and who has a on line class on finishing. Just for the record Charles Neil has helped 100s if not 1000s people who have asked him for finishing advice and woodworking advice free of charge. I wonder if everyone who wants all their experts to give advice for free, think experts don't have to make a living ???? Perhaps those who make wood products should give them away for free.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

LOL kdc! I'm not sure what's funnier, the fact that shellac is used on candy or the fact that you were so hard up to prove a statement false that you went looking for this info. lol !

I wonder if it's a type of autism that drives type A personalities to literalism….or if it's just over exposure to finishing fumes. lol !


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not suggesting that experts shouldn't make a living. Un-wad your panties Jim. I'm really glad Charles has so much experience. It's hilarious how sensitive you guys are about this stuff. But, I've known lots of experts in my time that have as much experience in matters and are either wrong or disagree with other experts. I think an expert would tell you that there is never a right or wrong answer for every instance in every application. But what do I know, my hair's not grey and I don't have a brain full of holes from 40 years exposure to lacquer.

The fact is, I still haven't read a good reason why mineral oil and wax finishes are bad. Surely, it's not the same as a poly or shellac or lacquer. I'm not suggesting that it's the same or offers the same kind of protection. But there is nothing inherently incorrect or invalid about the method.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not being cynical ….just trying to provide information…..take it for what you want….and if you want to continue to post statements on a public forum that isn't exactly factual… be my guest….good luck with your finish


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

kdc, sure thing bud, I'll go down to the pharmacy and buy some shellac today. LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If all you make is cutting boards you don't need to worry about real finishes anyway(nice cutting boards) Some times those holes in the brain occur at birth.I'm glad you think it's hilarious that people want to defend their friends. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Well if your buying soft gelatin capsules…then you just might


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

*The fact is, I still haven't read a good reason why mineral oil and wax finishes are bad. Surely, it's not the same as a poly or shellac or lacquer. I'm not suggesting that it's the same or offers the same kind of protection.*

I think you just gave the reason, UVW.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I won't compare my advice to Charles Neil, but if I wanted an easy wipe on finish I would probably go for something like Danish oil which is a combination of oil, resins and a thinner. You can make your own from 1/3 white spirits, boiled linseed oil and polyurethane. This finish gives more protection than just oil and is easily renewable. Furniture makers use something like this on pieces that they say have an 'oil' finish.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

"I don't think they sell shellac in the drug store" Umm… hairspray, nail polish, lipstick, coated candies and pills, some liquid medicines. I could list a lot more.

Also, shellac is not petroleum based. Shellac is made from the excrement of the lac beetle and dissolved in alcohol (a distilled grain product). So, in theory you can drink shellac if you use the proper alcohol.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Literalists; experts at condescending. I hope you feel better winning an debate about shellac and completely missing the whole point at the same time. You people are hilarious.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

UVW, for those of us in the unwashed masses, just what is the point? I think you're losing it, Boy.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

tefinn wrote: "Shellac is made from the excrement of the lac beele"

Not only that, it is from the FEMALE Lac bug. If it were from the male Lac bug, it would be called "Hellac".


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

"Not only that, it is from the FEMALE Lac bug. If it were from the male Lac bug, it would be called "Hellac".

Bet you can't find that at the drug store…. *;-)*


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Clint: This was the original question: "It's cheap, easy to apply, keeps wood from drying out, has a nice satin-y surface and doesn't create dangerous or flammable fumes. If i want more protection on top of that, i could always use wax. Can anyone comment on why that wouldn't work?"

My point agreed with the original posters and supported his commentary. I also made supporting statements regarding the non-toxicity of mineral oil. For some reason, an expert thought this was guff and others wanted to nit-pick on my loose comparisons and pharmaceutical availability of the more toxic finishes….going as far to to point out what pharmaceutical products contain shellac. My observations and criticisms lay with the nay sayers and the nit-pickies. I was trying to ascertain or at the very least point out that there is something within the ego of many of the wood workers within this forum that drive some to arkain specificity simply to win an argument that no one but they are having.

rance: That is the funniest ******************** I've read all week.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Varnishes will cure even in the cold. It takes longer but they will cure. Putting a fan on the project will help. I posted this last year:

http://community.woodmagazine.com/t5/Steve-Mickley/Varnish-and-Cold-Weather/ba-p/8101

The basic thrust of that article is that varnishes rely more on oxygen than heat to cure.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

UVW: To be real ,real specific, that would be arcane, i.e. : secret or mysterious : known or understood by only a few people - much like your own "hilarious" defense.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks vipond. I real goot at wurds. ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Whatever happened to "sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me"?


----------



## Hybridwoodworker (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with Mark, just build a drying tent. It doesn't have to be a solid box, it could be just frames with plastic sheeting stapled to them. A commercial option is aluminum poles that go floor to ceiling and you clip plastic sheeting or large drop cloths to it. It can be used to contain dust or in this case contain heat. A few 100w light bulbs and you should be able to finish your project.

BRuce


----------



## WoodyMO (May 9, 2012)

Definitely not on cutting boards. Mineral oil will turn rancid.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

This thread sets a new record for misinformation.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

WoodyMo
I think you may be confusing your oils, Mineral does not turn rancid but a number of other oils do like vegetable oil, olive oil.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*+1 Clint*...misinformed and argumentative as others try to help


----------



## SLT (Apr 22, 2013)

Mineral oil doesn't even work on cutting boards…that is if that person is using it as a cutting board. Have a piece of that apple after cutting a few slices….yum yum..I use to use mineral oil but got many complaints.


----------

